# Touring the US, Info gathering



## SebM (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello nice forum, 


Me (31), my wife (30) and our 2yo daughter would like to tour the US / CA for a while.
We are from Eastern Europe and we have a little experience with travel trailers. By little I mean that I never drove one longer than 18 Feet, as stuff is way smaller in Europe.

I'm at the point where I'm gathering info on what to buy, how to register, where to park when away. 
What I am writing below is just my research, I'm interested in any suggestions by all means.

1. Travel Trailers recommendations. 
 We were initially looking for a fifth wheel or a class A motorhome, but we were also hoping to visit parks, public land (as boondocking ) where possible as well. So from the research that I've made the best compromise would be a travel trailer. I'm making a list below of the things that would be essential for us, by all means please pinch me if I'm dreaming too much . 
 A travel trailer should have the following : 
- 2016 or newer; New or Used, that is the question? 
- equipped for 4 seasons ( insulation ); I've just studied : Coachmen, Grandesign and Outdoors RV. Something that would work in Canada also as cold is our friend.
- 25-35 feet, but capable of leaving the roads; We will have all of our stuff, and in time it will eventually build up so we need a good compromise. 
- Solar Panels wiring ready (12v); I would be looking to install 1.5-3KW panels on, a 5KW battery and a 5KW inverter
- a good carry capacity; for when things stockpile 
- a woodstove, a more efficient way to heat while off-camping;
- 2 Bedrooms; I personally like the Granddesign Reflection 312BHTS but it may be too big for our plan. Hopefully someone can be realistic with me here. The Granddesign Imagine XLS 24MPR also looks as a very interesting option, but I do however miss the separate living area. 
- higher weight carry capacity is better and so are fresh water, gray water , black water tanks also. Lower eight overall is better as well. 


2. Towing Vehicle recommendations.
 Initially I was looking for a diesel option. I know the weight of the trailer obviously matters the most here but I'm not really sure, after reading online, how often do you find a diesel pump? I've had only Diesel my entire life and the only gasoline I owned ( and own ) is a Jeep Wrangler TJ. It would really help if someone would give me the pro's and con's of diesel vs gasoline from real experience. 


3. Towing Vehicle and travel Trailer registration and license recommendations. 
 I have a few options here:
- Montana LLC, seems the quickest way, cheapest way to actually register both vehicles. The downside is that I have to re-register the vehicles every year. 
- I own a Wyoming LLC and I'm willing to register it on that company, even if it means paying that 4% sale tax, if I don't have to register it each year. Would anyone know if there is a annual tax on the vehicles in Wyoming? 

- I have a European B and A license ( this means cars up to 3.5T ) and motorcycles/mopeds. For the 6 months, do I have to make a US Driver's License also or my own is sufficient? Some articles said I could drive for just 3 months without a local license.


4. Insurance Vehicle recommendations. 
 I have no idea how insurance works in the US. I really don't, I'm sorry to be this honest but it's a mess. 

- What insurance do I actually need on the vehicles? Currently in my country I have a standard insurance, meaning in case it's my fault in a accident, the insurance company will repair the one I damaged. 
- Is there a personal insurance also or just the vehicle insurance? Can my wife drive also with the insurance or she has to make a personal insurance also?


This is about it for now, I still have questions but let's leave it for another time also . 

Thank you very much , all answers are appreciated.


----------



## henryck (Aug 3, 2021)

If you are planning to stay in one place for a couple of weeks, a fifth-wheel trailer will do the job for you. When it comes to towing vehicles, a diesel truck is better. It provides greater mpg and torque. You just need to install a fifth wheel hitch like the Blue OX towing Super Ride.


----------



## Danies43 (Apr 21, 2022)

Getting the writing information is always important for everyone to gain quality work that is really helpful for everyone. I have seen a lot of writing services that provide the quality writing work and students can easily ask to do my assignment cheap with the available writing services online.


----------



## Danies43 (Jun 5, 2022)

While visiting Canada you can surely stay at don mills station and enjoy your family time. Better is to check all the listed parks at nice local and contact them for the available slots for your RV.


----------

